
Show HN: BankBotsBank – Open-source bots for API access to bank accounts - xavi
https://github.com/bankbotsbank/bankbotsbank
======
chatmasta
This is awesome, I've long had the same thought.

Another approach to consider would be reverse engineering the mobile apps to
gain access to the private API.

Also, be careful not to commit any files with your username and password in
them while testing! :O

~~~
xavi
Thanks!

Stevie Graham did that in Teller ([http://teller.io/](http://teller.io/)),
i.e. he reverse engineered the mobile apps
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11077362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11077362)).
But I think that controlling a browser programmatically and scraping pages is
an easier approach. Sometimes it may even be the only possible one (ex. if
encryption is used at the app level).

------
kmwr
A similar effort has been done long time ago in the french project Weboob (Web
out of browser) in the project Boobank (you get the idea)

[http://weboob.org/applications/boobank](http://weboob.org/applications/boobank)

«Boobank is a console application able to list your bank accounts balances on
supported websites and to see the expenses details, transfer money, etc.»

The page exposes the banks supported.

